# Quest Power Wheelchair Charger Problem?



## Gabriel (May 2, 2003)

Hi All. I have a power wheelchair that was given to us, and we cannot figure out if the charger is shot. It warms up when plugged in, but the fan does not run. How long should I wait for the fan to go on, or does it not run all the time?

It is a Soneil 2408CAA Charger, for a Quest Power Wheelchair. That batteries are sealed, I think. I am afraid to leave it charging overnight if the fan is broken


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

any mention of a cooling fan on that model charger, and from the pdf info on it, the spec sheet looks to me as if it is too small to have an inbuilt cooling fan.

I have included a screenshot of the pdf data sheet, and a link to the complete pdf for that model of charger. I sure do hope this helps you out!!!

http://www.soneil.com/Completesets/Spec2408CAA.081500.pdf


----------



## Gabriel (May 2, 2003)

Thanks Paisonol, I too googled the specs. I will photograph the charger box tomorrow, and show what I think is a fan.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

safest way to get an answer would be to call or email the company.

looking at the specs here I don't see a fan? 
http://www.diverseelectronicservices.com/2408srf.pdf

Looking at a picture of it does not appear much different than a laptop charger. Just a little bigger I imagine. My laptop charger gets warm but not hot. Is this getting hot??


----------



## Gabriel (May 2, 2003)

I called the manufacturer of the charger, and there is a fan, and it goes on when it is overheated. Also, here is the charge the charger is in. Step 1. So, the charger seems to be working right, but what is loose sulphation, and deep dischsrge.

anyway, I am now puzzled that there is a port on front of the chair that says program???
I have no gadget that fits it, and am now really in the dark. I think I will have to find a dealer here that repairs these chairs to see what is missing or not working on the chair.



Stage 1: Deep Discharge Charging Pulse Mode 
The Charger starts charging at 0.5V and give pulse current up to 5V. This has effect of removing loose sulphation formed during deep discharge state of the battery.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

sulphation

http://www.navstore.com/sulphation.aspx

http://www.batteryuniversity.com/partone-16.htm


----------



## Gabriel (May 2, 2003)

Thanks wacor. These batteries have been sitting for a long time obviously are damaged or useless. They have been on the Step 1 phase for a long time, and there is no flicker of life to the chair. 
I have a friend that repairs boats, and I will see if he carries this type of battery. They are a U1 battery, and i don't know yet if boat people use them. The chair takes two. If that doesn't remedy the problem, I will have to bite the bullet and take it to the repair place, which is about 90 miles away. The 'Program' port in the front is where they do diagnostics. They will take it in and diagnose it and tell us what the damage will be to the pocketbook. I estimate with the batteries cost, and repair will be around $300-$500. That includes the gas to deliver and pick it up. Very expensive to repair, indeed. 

Anyway, I gotta go and make breakfast, first day of classes, work, and two meetings.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

some batteries can be restored. You could see if there is a Batteries Plus store near you and ask them. I don't see Quest listed under their manufacturers as far as a new one but looks like you can get one for under $70 on Ebay. 

Interstate Batteries also has stores in CA and they have it for about $90

Sears has them cheap. $29-$49

Not sure if they have identical posts. You would have to compare the post shape and which side the postives and negatives are on. 

I am not up to speed though on comparing. Sears references the cold cranking amps. With the more expense being higher. Interstate references ah which I believe is amp hours. 

You should see something to that effect on the existing battery. You would not want to go on the cheap or the chair will run out of energy sooner if you will be using it a lot before charges.


----------

